# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  مباشر : تمرين المريخ الختامى لمباراة القمة 10/4/2012م ..

## KOLA MOHAMMED

*بدأ التمرين بمشاركة جميع اللاعبين ماعدا وارقو المصاب وقد حضر امير كمال وسفارى كما حضر طمبل التمرين واجرى تمارين اللياقة ..
حيث بدأ التمرين بمحاضرة من المدير الفنى ريكاردو ومن ثم تمارين اللياقة البدنية حيث اصيب بلة جابر بعين سمكة فى قدمه اليمنى وخرج وشاهد التمرين من الخارج .. كما اصيب اكرم الهادى فى احدى التدريبات فى كتفه اليسرى وتلقى الاسعافات واراحه المدرب وحتى الان لم يتأكد مشاركته من عدمها ..
بعد ذلك تم تقسيم اللاعبين الى مجموعتين الا حمر والاخضر مثل الاخضر كل من (فيصل موسى - اديكو - نجم الدين - الباشا - سكواها - مصعب عمر - راجى - مجدى امبدة - الشغيل ) ومثل الاحمر ( العجب - باسكال - موتيابا - ضفر - سعيد - الزومة - كرنقو )
بعد ذلك اجرى المدرب تمارين بالكرة من لمسة واحدة وتمارين تكتيكية حيث اجاد اللاعبين هذه التمارين بصورة جيدة ..
وقد اخفى المدير الفنى للمريخ ملامح التشكيلة التى سوف تخوض مباراة الخميس ..

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*بلة جابر مصاب ويشاهد التمرين من المقصورة 


*

----------


## الرايقة

*طمبل منو يا ميدو
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*


طمبل وسفارى 




طمبل وسفارى وامير كمال 



*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم ياميدو

كمان جابت لبها عين سمكه
الله يكفينا شر العيون دي
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*مشكووووووووووووووووور الحبيب الرائع كولا 
بالتوفيق للزعيم 
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*يديك العافية يا الحبيب


يعنى القطار السريع ما ح يلعب ...؟؟؟

بللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل
*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*أكبر الخسائر بلة خارج حسابات ريكاردو نسبة للإصابة فى القدم مما عمل له  (إشقدى) وليس عين سمكة يالحبيب ميدو وأكرم إحتمالات مشاركته أصبحت ضعيفة  نسبة لما تعرض لها من إصابة على الكتف وتورم الكتف
                        	*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*عوارض شديدة لكن بمن نحضر سنهزم الهلال التعبان
                        	*

----------


## آدم البزعى

*اذا غاب  اكرم الهادى يس موجود
*

----------


## الدلميت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البركان الهادئ
					

أكبر الخسائر بلة خارج حسابات ريكاردو نسبة للإصابة فى القدم مما عمل له (إشكدى) وليس عين سمكة يالحبيب ميدو وأكرم إحتمالات مشاركته أصبحت ضعيفة نسبة لما تعرض لها من إصابة على الكتف وتورم الكتف



 يا بركان يا هادي (إشقدي ) ده بعرفوا ليك اولاد الزمن ده ؟
        بالتوفيق الزعيم

*

----------


## السيد

*تسلم ياكولا واصل واصل ياحبوب ان شاء لما تجيب لينا صور الكاس من المطار للمنبر علي طووووووووووووول
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البركان الهادئ
					

أكبر الخسائر بلة خارج حسابات ريكاردو نسبة للإصابة فى القدم مما عمل له (إشقدى) وليس عين سمكة يالحبيب ميدو وأكرم إحتمالات مشاركته أصبحت ضعيفة نسبة لما تعرض لها من إصابة على الكتف وتورم الكتف




حد قال ليك ميدو دا دكتور ؟؟
قووووووم لف ياخ .. :514v[1]:
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة السيد
					

تسلم ياكولا واصل واصل ياحبوب ان شاء لما تجيب لينا صور الكاس من المطار للمنبر علي طووووووووووووول




اميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن يا ابو السيد ..
+ 
مشتاااااااااقون والله 
*

----------

